# diamondback response sport what to replace?



## d3d5 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a diamondback response sport and want to get into some urban riding. I am wondering what should i replace first on it right now for light urban riding only nothing to big for now. I know the wheels aren't to great and the shock isn't to great but not sure what i should be looking for first on it to replace.

Forgot to add it's the '08 black model


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Well i sell this bike every day and work on them. Put your money into a fork first!! Then do your wheels and disc brakes with 8 inch front rotor, use avid bb7s. Look for good close out deal on a fox fork.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I gave my sister a Response Sport. Does that tell you its suitability for DJ and Urban?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You don't need an 8 inch rotor for DJ...

It's not a suitable bike for this type of riding... especially since you got a black one. Black bikes don't jump.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*You can do WTF ever with that bike*

I have seen this bike beat to hell and back and it will jump. If u are dirt jumping then buy marzocchi DJ online and a new wheel set w/ 20mm thru axle. A buddy of mine has one set up like that w/ a DJ 2 20mm thru axle and bombshell crusher 48 spoke triple wall rims and a race face 22t/32/guard dh crank with avid bb5 6" rear 8" front. He is big at 220lbs but that bike can handle 5ft plus drops and double no problem. the 8" front really helps stop faster but it is up to you want to put on.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

with some upgrades sure. IT is a good budget friendly builder bike


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

DavidNeiles said:


> I have seen this bike beat to hell and back and it will jump. If u are dirt jumping then buy marzocchi DJ online and a new wheel set w/ 20mm thru axle. A buddy of mine has one set up like that w/ a DJ 2 20mm thru axle and bombshell crusher 48 spoke triple wall rims and a race face 22t/32/guard dh crank with avid bb5 6" rear 8" front. He is big at 220lbs but that bike can handle 5ft plus drops and double no problem. the 8" front really helps stop faster but it is up to you want to put on.


8" front rotor isn't necessary, a front brake isn't even necessary for this application, and this frame wont last too long but it would be a base for someone starting out. my recommendation is fork, get something like a marzocchi dj fork, and replace wheels as you can afford it, there is not really a wheel here someone wont bash but i would go with rhynolyte xl hoops or some azonic outlaws. then some cranks, either dh or bmx with a euro bb will work as long as you are looking at ss or 1x9. after that get a steelhead or similar frame and put the parts on it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

replace what is broken.


----------



## diamondback_hardtail (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave the fork alone it will do you fine long enough to replace the stuff thats vital. For example it wasnt long before my stock plastic pedals broke so I would replace those with metal ones. Then next a much better wheelset due to the fact this is a hardtail these crap originals will need the hub rebuilt quickly and the rear wheel comes out of true quickly. Other than that its a solid ride. Trust me on this I have been riding and racing this bike for a year now and its awesome(great frame). Oh and I suggest switching out the acera deraileur asap.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

This was my first bike before I knew better, I would save the money you're going to spend on upgrades and repairs and get yourself an STP.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

The response is a great frame, my riding buddy had one and beats the every living crap out of it all the time, and hes on the stock wheels! He has had the thing for about 2 yrs now. I would say save your money, and ride it till you break something, then go from there.


----------

